# Pond off the Lehi exit



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if the state or city is planning on turning the big pond off of the freeway and Pioneer crossing into a park/community fish pond? I think it would be a great spot. What else are they going to do there? Fill it in and build a hotel? I believe it is private property currently.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes it is owned privately and has been for as long as I can remember. It is called the "Mill Pond" owned by the Peck family.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think if the Peck's were willing to sell or donate the pond it would be an exellent place for an urban fishery.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The Mill Pond has been cursed with a population of useless but endangered chub. It would be difficult to get it open to fishing. I fished there all the time as a kid, it was a great place to fish.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

pkred said:


> I think if the Peck's were willing to sell or donate the pond it would be an exellent place for an urban fishery.


LOL ya that will happen over old man Peck grave he use to shoot you with rock salt but it loaded with big bass and blue gill :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I called the agent looking to sell it to see if I could get permission to fish it, and the guy acted like I was wasting his time but said he'd ask the owner. Never did hear back from him.


----------

